# Need Accommodation this November in Parramatta,NSW ! Please help!!



## Mushu89 (5 mo ago)

Hi Everyone,

After receiving my Visa Grant 309, I am permanently moving to Sydney, Australia this November. My husband is already living in Sydney.
However, Since now I am moving to Australia, we are looking for a 1 or 2-BHK apartment near Parramatta, NSW.
Our budget is 450-600 AUD per week. In terms of our employment, I can provide all the other details.

Please let me know if you can help as it is quite difficult to find decent housing in a short period of time.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Have you looked as this:




__





Loading…






www.domain.com.au





Currently showing 237 in that area, with 66 in Parramatta itself, between $400 and $600.

They do seem to go fast though. I saw one (at $495) that only lasted 24 hours on there before it was leased.


----------

